
CSS Baseline: The Good, the Bad and the Ugly - andrelaszlo
https://www.smashingmagazine.com/2012/12/css-baseline-the-good-the-bad-and-the-ugly/
======
andrelaszlo
The article is from 2012 but I haven't found any newer better way of
accomplishing this. Does anyone has experience with this or ideas of how to do
this?

